# Seagate external hard drive not powering on



## Lemwolf (May 30, 2020)

I have a Seagate external hard drive 1500 Gbytes and it used to be in a case. The other day I noticed the power button wouldn't come on, even after switching cables etc. So I removed it from the case and tried to hook it up to my computer. After I hooked it up I noticed my computer wouldn't turn on. So I removed the drive and my computer came back on. So I tried another computer same thing. Ok so today tried it with a docking station and again while the harddrive is connected the power will not come on but as soon as I take it out the power on the dock returns. What could be the issue?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2020)

Dead Drive !! 
you can Verify the Enclosure is ok by testing with a known good replacement Drive ( size does not matter ).


----------



## Lemwolf (May 30, 2020)

Now when u say dead drive. Is it this piece that needs to be replaced?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2020)

No i suggested replacing the whole Drive
the thing your holding  (in its entirety ).


----------



## Lemwolf (May 30, 2020)

So I just need to take out what's in side and put it into another drive?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2020)

yes Replace the whole drive.


----------



## Lemwolf (May 30, 2020)

Ok so if I have say another working drive in another computer I can switch the two?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2020)

yes that's what i suggested earlier


dorsetknob said:


> you can Verify the Enclosure is ok by testing with a known good replacement Drive ( size does not matter ).


----------



## Lemwolf (May 30, 2020)

Ok thank you so much for the help.

So like you said b4 I can switch these two and the sixe won't matter?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2020)

DO NOT CHANGE THE CIRCUT BOARDS
They wont be compatable with drive parameters/firmware


----------



## Lemwolf (May 30, 2020)

Oh ok so I have the open the whole box?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 30, 2020)

It probably a burn out circuit board happens to my seagate too, not sure how that happen it was a perfectly working drive in storage ever since then.

If you value your data your only option left is a data recovery specialist unfortunately

DO NOT OPEN THE HDD UP. And do not swap circuit boards even for the same exact model of drive. It is not straightforward like that.


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (May 30, 2020)

Lemwolf said:


> I have a Seagate external hard drive 1500 Gbytes and it used to be in a case. The other day I noticed the power button wouldn't come on, even after switching cables etc. So I removed it from the case and tried to hook it up to my computer. After I hooked it up I noticed my computer wouldn't turn on. So I removed the drive and my computer came back on. So I tried another computer same thing. Ok so today tried it with a docking station and again while the harddrive is connected the power will not come on but as soon as I take it out the power on the dock returns. What could be the issue? View attachment 157276



Why have you removed the screws from the cover?


----------



## Lemwolf (May 31, 2020)

Those are not screw holes. Its just like that


----------



## Toothless (May 31, 2020)

Entire drive is probably toast and there's nothing you can do to fix it. There is no PCB swapping or platter fixing. It's gone. That's it.


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (May 31, 2020)

Lemwolf said:


> Those are not screw holes. Its just like that



Here is what it should look like, with screws in place.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 31, 2020)

Lemwolf said:


> Those are not screw holes. Its just like that



Those are screw holes, and there should be screws in them.

Also, the drive is dead, you can see the burnt spot on the PCB.  If you want your data back, send it out to a data recovery company.  Otherwise, anything you try will just make things worse.


----------



## Lemwolf (May 31, 2020)

Weird I didn't see any screws. Thank you all Im try to find something near by


----------

